# How Can I Tell If There"s A Key Logger on My Computer



## garner

:laugh:How can you tell if someone has put a keystroke logger on your computer? What do you look for? Then how do you get it off? Thanks. Garner


----------



## koala

Install *a-squared* (freeware), download the latest updates, then close down all other programs and run a full system scan.


----------



## garner

you are laughing and so am I but i don't think my husbands all that funny. Garner


----------



## johnwill

I don't see anyone but you laughing.


----------



## TechDan615

I'm just as confused as john... Instead of searching for a keylogger and potentially finding one installed. Wouldnt it be easier for you just to sit down and talk to him about this? Ususally, keyloggers are put in place by people with malicious intent. If your husband is trying to see what you do on the internet without actually talking to you about it, maybe theres a reason for a keylogger to be on there...


----------



## koala

I think what's happened is the husband and wife have both posted using the same name, garner.

If you need any technical advice about keyloggers, post back from a different computer.


----------



## garner

This is my only computer! Sorry folks some of us have just one notebook. How do I prove who I am ? Sharon Garner Gillis @[email protected] [email protected] 
Do you want my first born son, Lioncoln? My husband isn't wring this I am. Garner


----------



## WDSnav

I think that most reputable anti-virus programs will find keyloggers.


----------



## koala

garner said:


> you are laughing and so am I but i don't think my husbands all that funny. Garner


What does this mean? We don't need your family history, but if you could just stick to the relevant issues then we can start helping you.

btw, it's not a good idea to put all your personal details on a public forum. It makes it much easier for people to track and target you.


----------

